
Show HN: Please Clap for this remote cloud browser solution - browsergap
https://start.cloudbrowser.xyz/?pleaseclapnow
======
browsergap
The main link is based in the US. Sorry if a bit slow.

Here's a smaller Tokyo server:
[https://tokyo.cloudbrowser.xyz/](https://tokyo.cloudbrowser.xyz/)

Sessions are ~ 30 minutes

------
antman
Nice seamless implementation. What stack did you use?

~~~
browsergap
Thanks a lot! I put a lot of effort into getting it to work on latest Chrome,
Safari and Firefox on desktop and mobile and working out various bugs. Still
more work to do but I feel it's pretty solid right now.

Stack is:

\- Google Chrome headless w/ remote debugging protocol

\- NodeJS + express + ws

\- Shell scripts for some monitoring and user management

\- Front-end: Plain JS + dumbass[0] and style.dss[1] (both my own work)

Open source code free for non-commercial use is here:
[https://github.com/dosyago/BrowserGap](https://github.com/dosyago/BrowserGap)

[0]:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/dumbass](https://www.npmjs.com/package/dumbass)

[1]:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/style.dss](https://www.npmjs.com/package/style.dss)

~~~
QuinnyPig
With respect, your custom license means I’d not touch it.

~~~
browsergap
Weellll.. take a look now. I've updated terms.

